# Kaku Voodoo owners



## Tom Ilg (Jun 13, 2018)

Coolhand,

Actually, I was getting ready to sell mine as a full kit and begin looking for a skiff. It is a great little craft. It will easily draft in 3-4 inches, but honestly in anything under 6 inches your paddle going to be hitting bottom with almost every stroke unless your very careful, and cruising very slowly.

I've fished off mine solo, as well as with my wife and our dog...it's gets a little crowded, but it gets the job done and it's still maneuverable. We taken it over the flats in our area as well as out into Sarasota Bay.

What I really like about it is the ability to stand on the chair and use it like a poling platform, it takes a little practice, but it is surprisingly stable.

Hope this helps.


----------



## coolhand (Oct 6, 2020)

Thanks for the reply. I currently use a inflatable paddleboard with a chair on top. I can slowly paddle in 3-4" of water spot casting for Reds. Like you said, most of the time my paddle is in the mud but that is not an issue. I know the Kaku would be much more durable, but I need it to go in approximately the same water depth. If you sold yours I would be interested, but me being in Texas it would probably be tough to get it. Let me know if you put it up for sale. Take care!


----------

